# Are TERFs their own worst enemy?



## Just Another Apocalypse (Apr 9, 2021)

Have you noticed that TERFs (they exist, I can point some out to you) are a lot like TRAs?

Maybe it's because their ideology comes from the same school (the Frankfurt one).

Now I should here define what I mean by feminism. I mean the 60/70a brand, you know fronted  by biology denier and CIA asset Gloria Steinem. That feminism, the massive psy op.

The TERF s are from that school. They are the man haters (really self loathers and penis enviers), the ones who banged on about how if men had periods they would boast about them (this is Glorias shtick, but some of you might remember Ben Elton nicking it).

Those with an understanding of basic biology and been in a relationship with a menstrualator will know that the reason women don't celebrate their visit from Auntie Flo because of the hormones making them feel cramps and like a emotionally unstable child. Sorry ladies, at best you're hard to get along with, at worst in the dock.

So if men have periods, they would be WOMEN, and therefore act accordingly.

Steinem was a feminist who used cultural marxisms to sell... Let's call it Critical Grievance theory feminism. Just to be like Benny 'the bonce ' Boyce.

But really what it was can be described as biology denying feminism. The differences in men and women wasn't down to biology, it was down to 'the patriarchy ', the reason women didn't go into maths was because of sexism (not down to being generally not very good at maths, I refer you to Peterson vs Newman).

Remember the feminist wanting girl s to be able to join the boy scouts to 'smash the patriarchy '?

Yes, I think you know where I'm going with this...

We skip ahead a few years and now we have people who want to 'invade' women's spaces. Want biology to be second to ideology (remember Lysenko), and the women who were quite happy to invade male spaces are quite upset.

But aren't the TRAs just using the playbook given to them by their mothers? And how aren't the mothers responsible for this?

If you go on youtube, you will find Posey Parker about men invading her spaces. Yet she will go very quiet when the chat mentions the text Jess Phillips mp deleted.

You see JP is one of those people who says pseudo women are women. Its a grift, you see after a pseudo women murdered and chopped up an actual woman that he met at a refuge for battered women, Jess decided to point out on twitter that 'yeah well actually it was a man, women are not violent their ace' (I'm paraphrasing), then a little while later (after most likely having it mansplained to her) she deleted it. Because remember 'ideology over reality ' alway, right.

Now I make the argument that JP chose her income over integrity, she's an mp, this is no surprise. But for Posey to ignore this is basically her fumbling the ball. Here she had a chance to show that JP was more interesting in the mentally ill violent Asian voters (the Muslims would rather you tranned, than be a homosexual, see Iran), but... Nothing... Just an advert for overpriced merch.

I was in a conversation with a self confessed TERF youtuber who complained that Biden was 'erasing ' women, and what about the children someone please think of the children. Silly bitch had made a video of her telling everyone to vote Biden because (you've guessed it) Orange Man Bad.

I pointed out to her that Biden had openly molested kids on camera in front of a live audience. She said she didn't know about that until after (if she was honest she probably would have said 'Christ I didn't know that, fuck me, what a silly bitch i am, I can understand why Anne Coulter thinks we shouldn't have the vote).

I didn't bother to find out whether she knew anything else about the Kinderwhiffer, other than he's not trump.

So to bring this ramble to an end. The shit Terfs get, haven't they kind of brought it on themselves. Aren't the trannies just acting like their mums?

They both have a sense of entitlement, an inability to comprehend the world as it is, oh and they are thick as shit. You say Cultural Marxism, they say 'right wing conspiracy', because the fuckers ALL USE WIKI. They cant form a coherent argument at all, because their reasoning is formed by the same Marxist arse vapor.

Anyways, your thoughts, what are your opinions on the TERF s are they just screaming at the sun? Are they just man haters who expect men to sort this shit out. Because they sure as hell can't do it for themselves (the phrase 'couldn't find their arse with both hands and a map' was a phrase my Gran used to use for people like that).

If you've any stories about the fuckwittery of women who complain about their titty get caught in the mangle whilst leaning over the mangle, I would love to hear them. Because they complain that they are being oppressed while acting like a... Karen, that's the phrase, right? They are incredibly rude and yet get in a tizz when people don't completely agree with them. Demonstrating the same narcissism of the TRas.

And after that we doctor Sarah Jarvis being a patronising ginger robot talking in her groomer voice.

Also if you want me to post any screen shot of the idiotic nonsense they write, let me know. And of course feel free to do the same.


----------



## KingCoelacanth (Apr 9, 2021)

TERFS are far left liberals that get separated from the pack because they believe that trannies invade their spaces, oppress them and shift focus away from women's issues towards trans-womens issues.
There's no reason to think any TERF will act or think differently than the rest of the lot


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (Apr 9, 2021)

TERFs are silly but comparing them to tranny shills is fucking laughable


----------



## Frencel (Apr 9, 2021)

Holy shit learn to be punctual. Your post is messier than the tras bedrooms


----------



## DumbDude42 (Apr 9, 2021)

KingCoelacanth said:


> TERFS are far left liberals that get separated from the pack because they believe that trannies invade their spaces, oppress them and shift focus away from women's issues towards trans-womens issues.
> There's no reason to think any TERF will act or think differently than the rest of the lot


yeah pretty much

they'll enthusiastically back all the same progressive/intersectional shit aimed at destroying society as the rest of the left, the only thing they take offense with is the tranny question, and only really because trannies disgust them personally and they're too stubborn and prideful to do what the other leftists do (swallow the bitter pill and go along with it anyway because it serves the cause)


----------



## Just Another Apocalypse (Apr 9, 2021)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> TERFs are silly but comparing them to tranny shills is fucking laughable


How? You see this is the problem I get with terfs they disagree but don't explain why.

Now I'm not expecting you to resort to ad homs like the turven, but all you've done there is to 'no it isnt'. I'm making the point that terfs like posey Parker scream 'what about the children?' Only after they fear they might have to use unisex toilets (because that's whAt corporate streamliners want, right? Too save money on loo door signs). While completely ignoring the fact that generations of 'men are scum' rhetoric might be the main reason their precious son has turned out like that.

Cases like Brett Cavanaugh, don't you think they are going to scare the shit out of boys. The man was clearly set up by Hitlary over whitewater. there was no evidence. Yet terfs like troons complain about the violence they suffer. It's not backed up with anything other than their opinion turned up to 11.

Same with the troons, they complain that they are oppressed, how? Nearly all violence against them is when the John finds out.

You'll agree that they are both playing from the cultural Marxist playbook (professional victim edition)..


----------



## Stoneheart (Apr 9, 2021)

Woman are womans worst enemy, more news at 11...


----------



## Just A Butt (Apr 9, 2021)

What's a woman?


----------



## Frencel (Apr 9, 2021)

Just Another Apocalypse said:


> How? You see this is the problem I get with terfs they disagree but don't explain why.
> 
> Now I'm not expecting you to resort to ad homs like the turven, but all you've done there is to 'no it isnt'. I'm making the point that terfs like posey Parker scream 'what about the children?' Only after they fear they might have to use unisex toilets (because that's whAt corporate streamliners want, right? Too save money on loo door signs). While completely ignoring the fact that generations of 'men are scum' rhetoric might be the main reason their precious son has turned out like that.
> 
> ...


Anyone who disagrees with the idea that the floodgates to female protected spaces should be open to scrotes are hit with the TERF sticker.  Most TERF takes on transgenderism aren't fresh or interesting as they're already widely accepted by the general public. Your average women is fucking normal for not wanting to use a unisex bathroom next to a moid and she is justified in this as data reveal females are at danger of sexual assault:








						Unisex changing rooms put women at danger of sexual assault, data reveals
					

The vast majority of reported sexual assaults at public swimming pools in the UK take place in unisex changing rooms, new statistics reveal.




					www.independent.co.uk


----------



## Ted Kaczynski (Apr 9, 2021)

TERFs are just regular feminists. they're not radical in the context of feminism since feminism "empowers" women, not troons or men. 
TERFs are nessecary to rid the world of  the troon menace, but once an eco-fascist-anarcho-primitivist-national-socialist-reactionary revolution happens, they should be disposed of (sexually)


----------



## Just Another Apocalypse (Apr 9, 2021)

Lizu said:


> Anyone who disagrees with the idea that the floodgates to female protected spaces should be open to scrotes are hit with the TERF sticker.  Most TERF takes on transgenderism aren't fresh or interesting as they're already widely accepted by the general public. Your average women is fucking normal for not wanting to use a unisex bathroom next to a moid and she is justified in this as data reveal females are at danger of sexual assault:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree with the unisex toilets part (I was making the point that part of the push for unisex toilets, really the only 'solution' for those who don't want to engage with the over all problem.)

However previous feminism as I mentioned led to this, the biology denial of that movement has created this problem, and all the terfs I've interacted who proudly call themselves terf, get very upset when you point this out.

I mentioned the turf who did a video saying 'vote Biden cuz Orange man bad ' was really nice to me when I agreed with her, but got really cold when I started pointing out what a pothole Biden was. It was like she didn't feel she had to acknowledge she had voted in the thing she was against. Plus she's black and Biden is a racist. There was no acceptance that she hasn't done her homework and therefore probably not really going to Inform anyone of anything useful. it was all about the pay tree r key. Which is exactly the same sort of CM BS the troons use.

Only the troons have bigcorp on there side, and the terfs dont. A troon can get away with chatting suit because they are targeting naive kids.
The terfs have to connect with PARENTS and most normal women don't hate men the way terfs do. So in essence terfs are just fucking off people who they need on their side, which is highly counter productive, don't you think?



Hempsoap said:


> TERFs are just regular feminists. they're not radical in the context of feminism since feminism "empowers" women, not troons or men.
> TERFs are nessecary to rid the world of  the troon menace, but once an eco-fascist-anarcho-primitivist-national-socialist-reactionary revolution happens, they should be disposed of (sexually)


If they are nessasary , then the world is fucked. They refuse to accept (and I'm talking about the terfs I interact with) that women have any responsibility. They constantly cast themselves as victims, you point out that the gender wage gap does not exist, they don't ask why you think that it's just 'reeeeeeeeeeee fash, cash shut up!'

Some what like troon activists? I mean how do you solve the problem with the problem?


----------



## Ted Kaczynski (Apr 9, 2021)

Just Another Apocalypse said:


> If they are nessasary , then the world is fucked. They refuse to accept (and I'm talking about the terfs I interact with) that women have any responsibility. They constantly cast themselves as victims, you point out that the gender wage gap does not exist, they don't ask why you think that it's just 'reeeeeeeeeeee fash, cash shut up!'
> 
> Some what like troon activists? I mean how do you solve the problem with the problem?


you make them fight each other while we take over the government, duh


----------



## Just Another Apocalypse (Apr 9, 2021)

Stoneheart said:


> Woman are womans worst enemy, more news at 11...


What do.men and women have in common?

They both hate women.



Just A Butt said:


> What's a woman?


whatever you want it to be bubbala.



Hempsoap said:


> you make them fight each other while we take over the government, duh


We? When exactly? I got to cook dinner in little while. But anytime after that I should be good. Unless some trim comes round. The popsy is my kryptonite.


----------



## Frencel (Apr 9, 2021)

Just Another Apocalypse said:


> I agree with the unisex toilets part (I was making the point that part of the push for unisex toilets, really the only 'solution' for those who don't want to engage with the over all problem.)
> 
> However previous feminism as I mentioned led to this, the biology denial of that movement has created this problem, and all the terfs I've interacted who proudly call themselves terf, get very upset when you point this out.
> 
> ...


Liberal feminism led to this.  The majority of "TERFS" only exist as an aftermath reaction to trans identity politics now becoming mainstream...


----------



## Unyielding Stupidity (Apr 9, 2021)

Just A Butt said:


> What's a woman?


A miserable little pile of secrets.


----------



## folly magnet (Apr 9, 2021)

Literally any woman who's slightly critical of TRAs is labeled a TERF these days. If you specifically mean actual radfems, then no, I don't think they're hurting the "anti-tra" cause or whatever because I never see any actual radfem portrayed in the lib news for anything other than their anti-tra views. Simply put, the average person does not know what radfeminism even is. 

If anything, I've noticed the reverse, the anti-tra advocacy leading many away from actual radfeminism. A lot of self-proclaimed radfems seem to be getting a lot more right wing these days. Many of them were mad Biden won. Tons of anti-woke rhetoric too since they blame sjws for the current state of gender ideology. Since they've been chased off Reddit and they're getting banned on twitter, they're also increasingly pro free speech especially with anti-TRA speech being labeled hate speech and labeled terfs getting arrested in the UK and Canada.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Apr 9, 2021)

WTF is TRA


----------



## folly magnet (Apr 9, 2021)

Lemmingwise said:


> WTF is TRA


Trans rights activists. May be transgendered themselves or may be just annoying cis sjws.


----------



## Just Another Apocalypse (Apr 9, 2021)

folly magnet said:


> Trans rights activists. May be transgendered themselves or may be just annoying cis sjws.


Cis is a term used in chemistry lessons, you mean actual man/woman, as opposed to pseudo man/women.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Apr 9, 2021)

folly magnet said:


> Trans rights activists. May be transgendered themselves or may be just annoying cis sjws.


Thanks.

It is very easy to understand the tension between TRA and TERFs. Mostly TRAs are young feminists and TERFs are old feminists. The TRA's will become the new TERFs when a progressivism takes us to a new frontier. Who knows what that will be?

TERFs are having their Robespierre moment where their revolution is eating them.

Two big differences is that TERFs remember the time when (young) women were protected from many of the risks that they're now free to take, from going home with a man, right up to prostitution.

They fought for the freedom to take risks and are now looking at the new generation fighting for the elemination of those risks (by witch hunting men that flirt and men that don't call back afterwards).

The transgender angle is only one of a dozen of fronts where they don't see eye to eye.

Are they just screaming at the sun, you ask. Well they both are. But one has institutional backing, media backing, financial backing. The other depends on old glory/fame. It's easy to see which will win.

Btw complaining about Karen's is mostly just disguised complaining about assertive white women in a way that is totally Not Misogyny tm and Not Racism tm. 

Most of the controls to keep women socially accountable are gone, is it really strange that they end up making videos where they think they'll be the hero while acting like a fuckwad? Most of their life people aren't telling them the truth.

A good percentage get praise, jobs, money, attention beyond what they really deserve, of course they're going to get a big head.


----------



## Stoneheart (Apr 9, 2021)

Just Another Apocalypse said:


> What do.men and women have in common?
> 
> They both hate women.


Thats BS... Men are totaly okay with crazy bitches as long as she gives head...


----------



## Just Another Apocalypse (Apr 9, 2021)

Stoneheart said:


> Thats BS... Men are totaly okay with crazy bitches as long as she gives head...


hey not my joke, stole it from Arabella weir.

but yeah, men will put up with a lot of sh it if she swallows.


----------



## Stoneheart (Apr 9, 2021)

Just Another Apocalypse said:


> hey not my joke, stole it from Arabella weir.


dont steal from black people, or people with black names...



Just Another Apocalypse said:


> but yeah, men will put up with a lot of sh it if she swallows.


You can also beat your woman,just tell the judge you are stuck on beatle mania...


----------



## Fougaro (Apr 9, 2021)

A more accurate description would be that feminism got monkey-pawed. Feminists used equality to justify the tantrum they've been throwing since the beginning of the 20th century. Said equality has now returned like a boomerang to fuck them in the ass, and not even in the Greek way, because on what grounds can you argue that trans women aren't real women when your entire grift is based on the assumption that men and women are equal and thus deserve equal rights (but not equal responsibilities)?


----------



## Just Another Apocalypse (Apr 9, 2021)

Stoneheart said:


> dont steal from black people, or people with black names...


Well, if she's got a black name, she probably stole it herself.

Why shouldn't you run over a black person on a bike?

It might be your bike.

Insert your own harlot joke...



Fougaro said:


> A more accurate description would be that feminism got monkey-pawed. Feminists used equality to justify the tantrum they've been throwing since the beginning of the 20th century. Said equality has now returned like a boomerang to fuck them in the ass, and not even in the Greek way, because on what grounds can you argue that trans women aren't real women when your entire grift is based on the assumption that men and women are equal and thus deserve equal rights (but not equal responsibilities)?


how can women be equal to men, when not all men are created equal

Camille Paglia (I think)


----------



## Stoneheart (Apr 9, 2021)

Just Another Apocalypse said:


> Why shouldn't you run over a black person on a bike?
> 
> It might be your bike.


Because your bike is worthless if its run over... just follow them, get a company jacket, tell them their fridge is running and turn on the gas,
they will blow thmself up the moment they start smoking,,,


----------



## Male Idiot (Apr 9, 2021)

Many american conservatives mistake terfs for allies.

They are not, they are part of the commie cancer just like trannies and sjws. Just because the left's purity spiral leaves some old rug munchers out, these normie fake rights go and try to befriend them.

Befriend not the snake, for it will bite you. Feminists made men into effeminated pussies, and now they don't like what they made. Tough luck.

Like trannies, terfs or feminists in general belong in the nice camp that lets them concentra... I mean the friendly happy re-education centers. 

Either the white right will put them there, or Islam will. Currently chances favour the latter heavily, peace be upon Him and his most faithful servant, Spanky Ham the jewish muslim pig coprophile.


----------



## Just Another Apocalypse (Apr 9, 2021)

Stoneheart said:


> Because your bike is worthless if its run over... just follow them, get a company jacket, tell them their fridge is running and turn on the gas,
> they will blow thmself up the moment they start smoking,,,


And you've tried this...?


Male Idiot said:


> Many american conservatives mistake terfs for allies.
> 
> They are not, they are part of the commie cancer just like trannies and sjws. Just because the left's purity spiral leaves some old rug munchers out, these normie fake rights go and try to befriend them.
> 
> ...


Sadly, the terfs are the creep head girl sneaks who are unhappy with themselves and want to uses self serving 'activism' to bully finger wag and make everyone else as miserable as them.

In britain, a lot of the terfs were really into Cornyn (before they were terfs) and have only just realised that they got played. In fact they realised that they have been played their whole lives. they've got that 'born again' zealot vibe about them. And a bit race grifter.

They aren't real lesbians, they just hate men, and each other. Probably why lesbian domestic violence is so high. But they don't like to talk about that.

You forget that the black female conservative hate these types. And there is nothing hotter than BFCs.


----------



## All Cops Are Based (Apr 9, 2021)

They're just female incels. The radfems here will deny it up and down but if you take a short little trawl through their post history you'll probably find some bitter "men are trash" type ventposts in 30 seconds. Men constantly talking about women like that are immediately pegged as what they are: losers. But when XX chromosome losers act like bitter losers, they don't get called out as losers, instead they get green internet stickers from an army of "b-b-based troon-owning TERF!" simps. It is what it is.

I'll side with troons over terfs any day of the week. I haven't heard many trannies calling fetuses "parasites."


----------



## Unyielding Stupidity (Apr 9, 2021)

Their greatest strength and weakness was relying on arguments based on identity politics. It worked great for them for a while, right up until the point the troons started using said identity politics themselves, only to greater effect than the TERFs could ever hope to achieve. Naturally, they haven't learnt from this mistake, as they're still trying to use identity politics to fight the troons, which just makes them look completely laughable.



All Cops Are Based said:


> They're just female incels. The radfems here will deny it up and down but if you take a short little trawl through their post history you'll probably find some bitter "men are trash" type ventposts in 30 seconds. Men constantly talking about women like that are immediately pegged as what they are: losers. But when XX chromosome losers act like bitter losers, they don't get called out as losers, instead they get green internet stickers from an army of "b-b-based troon-owning TERF!" simps. It is what it is.
> 
> I'll side with troons over terfs any day of the week. I haven't heard many trannies calling fetuses "parasites."


And much like male incels, they tend to feel like they're entitled to 10/10 pussy while being average at best, and tend to blame their sexual misfortune on the damn dirty Chads/men stealing all the cute women/lesbians. Also like male incels, the amount of them that turn out to be some degree of sexual deviant is rather high - I guarantee that a good chunk of TERFs have wattpad/AO3 accounts with content that wouldn't look out of place in a library in Sodom.


----------



## Stoneheart (Apr 9, 2021)

Just Another Apocalypse said:


> And you've tried this...?


We voted to keep blacks outside... no refugee home here...


----------



## Just Another Apocalypse (Apr 9, 2021)

All Cops Are Based said:


> They're just female incels. The radfems here will deny it up and down but if you take a short little trawl through their post history you'll probably find some bitter "men are trash" type ventposts in 30 seconds. Men constantly talking about women like that are immediately pegged as what they are: losers. But when XX chromosome losers act like bitter losers, they don't get called out as losers, instead they get green internet stickers from an army of "b-b-based troon-owning TERF!" simps. It is what it is.
> 
> I'll side with troons over terfs any day of the week. I haven't heard many trannies calling fetuses "parasites."


Oh agree they are penis envy harpies.

As for trannies: types like Rose of dawn, yeah, munroe 'half racist nonce' buggeroff, put them with the terfs let them fight over scraps.

As for the abortion thing... Women should be allowed to abort anytime. Just pay the sperm donor (the father in old money) compensation. That would disabuse them of their narcissistic goddess complex.


Unyielding Stupidity said:


> Their greatest strength and weakness was relying on arguments based on identity politics. It worked great for them for a while, right up until the point the troons started using said identity politics themselves, only to greater effect than the TERFs could ever hope to achieve. Naturally, they haven't learnt from this mistake, as they're still trying to use identity politics to fight the troons, which just makes them look completely laughable.
> 
> 
> And much like male incels, they tend to feel like they're entitled to 10/10 pussy while being average at best, and tend to blame their sexual misfortune on the damn dirty Chads/men stealing all the cute women/lesbians. Also like male incels, the amount of them that turn out to be some degree of sexual deviant is rather high - I guarantee that a good chunk of TERFs have wattpad/AO3 accounts with content that wouldn't look out of place in a library in Sodom.


Idpol: live by the Frankfurt school, did by the Frankfurt school.

Porn: I was listening to something in the neural research field about a study. Lss they fitted men and women with those caps to monitor brain reactions to different types of porn. They included video of chimps (or monkey of some kind) sexing.

Men reacted to the stuff you'd expect. Women's brains reacted to everything. Thats why feminist hate porn, they're all secretly addicted to it.


Stoneheart said:


> We voted to keep blacks outside... no refugee home here...


Round my way it's anything is better than the romanians. Seriously, all the ones I've met are either theives, junkies, nonces or all of the above. Excommunist shithole tho.
All the blacks here are middle class professionals who prop up if he NHS. Generally not muslim, or if they are, they're the 'no that's why I got away from that shit types.


----------



## Mr Cuddles (Apr 9, 2021)

I think you are pretty much on the money OP with radfem tactics coming to bite them in the ass. As for "terfs" or "gender critical feminists" (pick your term) I think there is some benefit to inviting them to the discussion. Don't get me wrong, I'm not one of these people who think they got something amazing to add to it, but its a good opportunity to convince them how and where they went wrong earlier. "A man learns best when he get burnt": Prop Joe, The wire.


I've said this before on this forum, feminism was always gynocentric. The idea that gender roles shouldn't be totally fixed is something I can get behind, but that it isn't just about "liberating" women. On the whole men are better at getting shit done and women are better caring. That shouldn't mean that getting things done should only be done by men and caring only by women as we would lose talent if we were to stick to that rigidly. However, there is no reason why certain professions shouldn't be male or female dominated, to the contrary it would be strange if no industries were.


----------



## Stoneheart (Apr 9, 2021)

Just Another Apocalypse said:


> Round my way it's anything is better than the romanians. Seriously, all the ones I've met are either theives, junkies, nonces or all of the above. Excommunist shithole tho.


those are roma, not romanians... romanians are based as hell.  they only steal from compani9es and only building material.


Just Another Apocalypse said:


> All the blacks here are middle class professionals who prop up if he NHS. Generally not muslim, or if they are, they're the 'no that's why I got away from that shit types.


why would you let a negro take care of you?
there are plenty of eastrn europeans or indians ready to take those jobs.


----------



## Just Another Apocalypse (Apr 9, 2021)

Stoneheart said:


> those are roma, not romanians... romanians are based as hell.  they only steal from compani9es and only building material.
> 
> why would you let a negro take care of you?
> there are plenty of eastrn europeans or indians ready to take those jobs.


I've explained the excommunist shithole ones. The Indians are nearly as bad (speaking as someone who worked in the service), nearly all the men are nonces. Don't fancy the women. Do fancy a lot of black women, as I mentioned previously.

I hope you found this informative.


----------



## Stoneheart (Apr 9, 2021)

Just Another Apocalypse said:


> I've explained the excommunist shithole ones. The Indians are nearly as bad (speaking as someone who worked in the service), nearly all the men are nonces


ever worked with catholics?  slavs take orders and do what they can, if you pay them decent.
You can push a pole to performe decent, but you can never push a spaniard or italian to perform.

for indians, take good perfomers from rual universities,  they are upper class enough for good work ethics and poor enough for work for low wages...


----------



## Just Another Apocalypse (Apr 9, 2021)

Stoneheart said:


> ever worked with catholics?  slavs take orders and do what they can, if you pay them decent.
> You can push a pole to performe decent, but you can never push a spaniard or italian to perform.
> 
> for indians, take good perfomers from rual universities,  they are upper class enough for good work ethics and poor enough for work for low wages...


Dude, I'm not stopping you from hiring one. Just telling you my experience.

Like there was this Romanian guy using a charity community hub, he'd been assaulted (cos he was a twat and deserved it), he told the .police it was a racist attack), anyways he was trying to get a criminal record check so he could do care work. He came in and said he needed to do another one, because he didn't pass the first one. That's how fucking stupid he was, he didn't realise hed grasses himself up for being a wrong un.

Commonwealth over ex communist any day of the week.

So if we could get back on topic.


----------



## Male Idiot (Apr 10, 2021)

Romanians and gypsies , there is a difference? Hairy feeted land stealers.

Not sure they are better than some African immigrants from non islam places, but they are better than African Americans, aka niggers. 

At least they are willing to do the odd job while drunk, and not just loot the stores.


----------



## Just Another Apocalypse (Apr 10, 2021)

Male Idiot said:


> Romanians and gypsies , there is a difference? Hairy feeted land stealers.
> 
> Not sure they are better than some African immigrants from non islam places, but they are better than African Americans, aka niggers.
> 
> At least they are willing to do the odd job while drunk, and not just loot the stores.


Yeah, this is a thread about Terfs. If you want you can start your own thread how your gf keeps on cucking you with Sinclair St Kitts and his BBC.


----------



## Vulva Gape (Apr 10, 2021)

KingCoelacanth said:


> TERFS are far left liberals that get separated from the pack because they believe that trannies invade their spaces, oppress them and shift focus away from women's issues towards trans-womens issues.


Don't know where you think that. Most TERFs are socially center-right and fiscally leftist from what I've seen. Liberal feminism dictates most of the social left which they completely disavow.

Also you're retarded OP. Go read some about radical feminism, it's not like troons at all.


----------



## Banditotron (Apr 10, 2021)

I mean, not really for the same reasons that OP is saying, but yeah TERFs are kind of their own worst enemies. I love the girls like you wouldn't believe because they're the only women with balls to say what's true about trannies. But due to TERFs being typically older women (not old, older, which is less old than old), they tend to come off as kind of autistic on the internet.
It's also possible that TERFs aren't used to standing up for themselves, being women and all, and so they sometimes have a tendency to mince words when they shouldn't and should just go for the jugular. Maybe it's socialization, but I feel like women online don't know to  strike when the hammer is hot.
I think that most contemporary TERFs are not necessarily the man hating type, but the ones who are are also shooting themselves in the foot. We've got to work together, ladies and gentlemen.
On the overall, TERFs have my support but there's only so much support I can give and there's only so much TERFs can do and both of those are being bottlenecked by TERFs themselves, not just men in dresses.


----------



## Just Another Apocalypse (Apr 10, 2021)

Vulva Gape said:


> Don't know where you think that. Most TERFs are socially center-right and fiscally leftist from what I've seen. Liberal feminism dictates most of the social left which they completely disavow.
> 
> Also you're retarded OP. Go read some about radical feminism, it's not like troons at all.


Care to give some examples?

Isn't radical feminism about RADICALLY changing society? To smash the pay tree r key? The same CM thinking behind troon activists?

Learn how to think critically.



Vulva Gape said:


> Don't know where you think that. Most TERFs are socially center-right and fiscally leftist from what I've seen. Liberal feminism dictates most of the social left which they completely disavow.
> 
> Also you're retarded OP. Go read some about radical feminism, it's not like troons at all.


Care to give some examples?

Isn't radical feminism about RADICALLY changing society? To smash the pay tree r key? The same CM thinking behind troon activists?

Learn how to think critically.


Banditotron said:


> I mean, not really for the same reasons that OP is saying, but yeah TERFs are kind of their own worst enemies. I love the girls like you wouldn't believe because they're the only women with balls to say what's true about trannies. But due to TERFs being typically older women (not old, older, which is less old than old), they tend to come off as kind of autistic on the internet.
> It's also possible that TERFs aren't used to standing up for themselves, being women and all, and so they sometimes have a tendency to mince words when they shouldn't and should just go for the jugular. Maybe it's socialization, but I feel like women online don't know to  strike when the hammer is hot.
> I think that most contemporary TERFs are not necessarily the man hating type, but the ones who are are also shooting themselves in the foot. We've got to work together, ladies and gentlemen.
> On the overall, TERFs have my support but there's only so much support I can give and there's only so much TERFs can do and both of those are being bottlenecked by TERFs themselves, not just men in dresses.


They have no problem screaming abuse at people trying to help them if they don't buy into the made up victimhood.

Saying to a terf that the gender pay gay doesn't exist is the same as saying to a tra No, you're just larping.

Same as saying to blm 'well if your ancestors have fought harder then the neighbouring tribe wouldn't have sold them into slavery.  Now go ask boko Ha ram for your reparations.


----------



## Vulva Gape (Apr 10, 2021)

Just Another Apocalypse said:


> Isn't radical feminism about RADICALLY changing society? To smash the pay tree r key?


Yes. Radical means "from the root", or women's oppression stems from their biology.



Just Another Apocalypse said:


> The same CM thinking behind troon activists?


Troon activists are misogynists, they _are _the patriarchy. They hate women so much they want to take all of their sex-based rights and spaces. Doesn't get more misogynistic than that.


----------



## keke (Apr 10, 2021)

Banditotron said:


> I mean, not really for the same reasons that OP is saying, but yeah TERFs are kind of their own worst enemies. I love the girls like you wouldn't believe because they're the only women with balls to say what's true about trannies. But due to TERFs being typically older women (not old, older, which is less old than old), they tend to come off as kind of autistic on the internet.
> It's also possible that TERFs aren't used to standing up for themselves, being women and all, and so they sometimes have a tendency to mince words when they shouldn't and should just go for the jugular. Maybe it's socialization, but I feel like women online don't know to  strike when the hammer is hot.
> I think that most contemporary TERFs are not necessarily the man hating type, but the ones who are are also shooting themselves in the foot. We've got to work together, ladies and gentlemen.
> On the overall, TERFs have my support but there's only so much support I can give and there's only so much TERFs can do and both of those are being bottlenecked by TERFs themselves, not just men in dresses.


Credit where it’s due, in the UK they are putting up a good fight. It’s admirable considering the vitriol they get. They’re putting their names to this shit - - and if you’ve been in twt you know that’s legitimately brave. 

Also, OP, generalising them as all man hating isn’t accurate. Most of them genuinely try their best to be open to real transsexuals as well. I find it interesting when MTF transsexuals agree with them also, they’d be considered TERFS if they were not T themselves. By interesting I guess I just mean how some of them utterly destroy all the radical hysterical opinions. They can admit to many TERF taking points (drag is offensive, women get to define being women, shared bathrooms are an issue) and continue to live normal lives, they can talk about that stuff and agree with them and (to use their terms) are still “valid”. 

They are extremely rare but extremely based. Not as based as the women putting their neck on the line for this shit though, trying to reason with people including politicians screaming about how you want trannies dead isn’t exactly fun. Makes it harder for the public to support you also.


----------



## All Cops Are Based (Apr 10, 2021)

Vulva Gape said:


> Don't know where you think that. Most TERFs are socially center-right


You can end up with anti-sex attitudes for both "right wing" reasons and "left wing" reasons, you know. The blue haired journalists (not that they're second wavers, just an analogy) getting offended by anime boobs in video games aren't on the right or center-right just because they're participating in moral outrage like the right used to.


----------



## Just Another Apocalypse (Apr 10, 2021)

Vulva Gape said:


> Yes. Radical means "from the root", or women's oppression stems from their biology.
> 
> 
> Troon activists are misogynists, they _are _the patriarchy. They hate women so much they want to take all of their sex-based rights and spaces. Doesn't get more misogynistic than that.


You have not read the post.

the two share the same use of CM in their idsalogy . I'm not saying they believe the same things, I'm saying that terfs like posey Parker complains about the gender pay gap and all the time, which is biology denying because it refuses to accept that biology means women do different work and have different work patterns, they  blame pay tree r key, the same mentality of the tras. Coming from CM.


----------



## Vulva Gape (Apr 10, 2021)

Just Another Apocalypse said:


> the gender pay gap and all the time, which is biology denying because it refuses to accept that biology means women do different work and have different work patterns, they blame pay tree r key, the same mentality of the tras. Coming from CM.


"Gender pay gap" is a libfem thing lmfao.

Again, it seems like you don't know what radical feminism is and are confusing them with libfems.


----------



## Just Another Apocalypse (Apr 10, 2021)

keke said:


> Credit where it’s due, in the UK they are putting up a good fight. It’s admirable considering the vitriol they get. They’re putting their names to this shit - - and if you’ve been in twt you know that’s legitimately brave.
> 
> Also, OP, generalising them as all man hating isn’t accurate. Most of them genuinely try their best to be open to real transsexuals as well. I find it interesting when MTF transsexuals agree with them also, they’d be considered TERFS if they were not T themselves. By interesting I guess I just mean how some of them utterly destroy all the radical hysterical opinions. They can admit to many TERF taking points (drag is offensive, women get to define being women, shared bathrooms are an issue) and continue to live normal lives, they can talk about that stuff and agree with them and (to use their terms) are still “valid”.
> 
> They are extremely rare but extremely based. Not as based as the women putting their neck on the line for this shit though, trying to reason with people including politicians screaming about how you want trannies dead isn’t exactly fun. Makes it harder for the public to support you also.


no they are not, in Scotland they ha v e passed a law so the troonatics can get you arrested for stating biological fact.

Read about the Frankfurt school.



Vulva Gape said:


> "Gender pay gap" is a libfem thing lmfao.
> 
> Again, it seems like you don't know what radical feminism is and are confusing them with libfems.


It's not just a libfem thing, it's both. From the fems I've talked to and if you can stand the chitter chat check out Posey parker.


Also try reading more than the title of the thread.


----------



## Frencel (Apr 10, 2021)

Just Another Apocalypse said:


> It's not just a libfem thing, it's both. From the fems I've talked to and if you can stand the chitter chat check out Posey parker.


Posie has repeatedly been vocal about separating herself from feminism with many of her regressive beliefs being criticized by radfems; they don't accept her and she doesn't associate with them, but they still get lumped into together because of the mutual dislike for troons.


----------



## keke (Apr 10, 2021)

Just Another Apocalypse said:


> no they are not, in Scotland they ha v e passed a law so the troonatics can get you arrested for stating biological fact.
> 
> Read about the Frankfurt school.


I know. This is recent. I said they’re putting up a good fight as in they’re trying, not that they were winning. Scotland is a hell hole though and that sort of thing goes beyond anything terfs could fight, the Scot gov is stuffed full of the woke cult members. This is where they stood up and apologised for being white and the Muslim members spat in disgust at that fact an ethnically white country has white people in it. Prior to this they were really trying to stop similar proposed bills getting passed. 

TLDR An authoritarian government continuing to be authoritarian doesn’t mean there aren’t actually putting a lot of effort into stopping it. 

In the UK they stopped a different bill getting through in like 2019, can’t remember what one as I don’t keep up with this stuff anymore as much as I used to because it’s too black pilling, but the lone female conservative politician had to stand and take questions from men red in the face spitting that she hates trannies and what about trans this and trans that - - of course they didn’t say jack shit about what women thought about the bill that impacted them the most. For anyone who wants to find it I believe the bill she let pass compromised and made it cheaper for gender clinics to operate.



Just Another Apocalypse said:


> It's not just a libfem thing, it's both. From the fems I've talked to and if you can stand the chitter chat check out Posey parker.



You’re not being accurate. Yes some radfems talk about it but that’s far from their focus, libfems think that’s the pressing issue of our time whereas there are a lot of high profile terfs that never even mention it.


----------



## Just Another Apocalypse (Apr 10, 2021)

keke said:


> I know. This is recent. I said they’re putting up a good fight as in they’re trying, not that they were winning. Scotland is a hell hole though and that sort of thing goes beyond anything terfs could fight, the Scot gov is stuffed full of the woke cult members. This is where they stood up and apologised for being white and the Muslim members spat in disgust at that fact an ethnically white country has white people in it. Prior to this they were really trying to stop similar proposed bills getting passed.
> 
> TLDR An authoritarian government continuing to be authoritarian doesn’t mean there aren’t actually putting a lot of effort into stopping it.
> 
> ...


Well, from empirical evidence I disagree, check out the people I mentioned and their comment section. Also you haven't engaged with the CM part. that is the .main point.



Lizu said:


> Posie has repeatedly been vocal about separating herself from feminism with many of her regressive beliefs being criticized by radfems; they don't accept her and she doesn't associate with them, but they still get lumped into together because of the mutual dislike for troons.


Posey has just called it FemAlism. We've discussed this. Also you aren't engaging the main point about CM, that is the similarity, they are still biology deniers. And Posey calls herself a terf. On her last podcast she was talking about it.

Makes me think you're bullshitting.


----------



## Frencel (Apr 10, 2021)

Just Another Apocalypse said:


> Posey has just called it FemAlism. We've discussed this. Also you aren't engaging the main point about CM, that is the similarity, they are still biology deniers. And Posey calls herself a terf. On her last podcast she was talking about it.
> 
> Makes me think you're bullshitting.


Yeah, as a poor strategy to invent her own feminism because she has a terrible grasp on radical feminism. Tbh she's a great troll though.


----------



## Just Another Apocalypse (Apr 10, 2021)

Lizu said:


> Yeah, as a poor strategy to invent her own feminism because she has a poor grasp on radical feminsm. Tbh she's a great troll though.


But she calls herself a terf. You might want to NTSM it, but that's not the point.

Anyone going to engage in the CM aspect or just read the title?

This is why a pothole like kinderwhiffer is in power.

Tl:dr? Then do n comment.


----------



## Legoshi (Apr 10, 2021)

Some radical feminists like Cathy Brennan and Leah Tverly are truly awful people who almost hypocritically use the same tactics and methods as TRA's. However, many radical feminists and other feminists are very good. My definite favourites are include Vanessa Vokey and Christina Hoff Sommers. However, the ones who try to start childish drama and spats along with the petty manhating need to be called out. Yes, it's a movement for women and women only, but being rude and nasty won't get you any support or sympathy. Some of the ones who lean more left push SJW identity politics such as race that just further divides the movement. Feminists aren't a monolith and they have many different views. So to blame all of them is very short-sighted. Which brings us to the problem of the lack of unity they have. There's a lack of respect for differing views and immature grudges that needs to be addressed.





To see these two Stacies get on so well and find respect for each others' different views is wonderful. This is a standard that should be set.


----------



## Just Another Apocalypse (Apr 10, 2021)

Legoshi said:


> Some radical feminists like Cathy Brennan and Leah Tverly are truly awful people who almost hypocritically use the same tactics and methods as TRA's. However, many radical feminists and other feminists are very good. My definite favourites are include Vanessa Vokey and Christina Hoff Sommers. However, the ones who try to start childish drama and spats along with the petty manhating need to be called out. Yes, it's a movement for women and women only, but being rude and nasty won't get you any support or sympathy. Some of the ones who lean more left push SJW identity politics such as race that just further divides the movement. Feminists aren't a monolith and they have many different views. So to blame all of them is very short-sighted. Which brings us to the problem of the lack of unity they have. There's a lack of respect for differing views and immature grudges that needs to be addressed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vokey is a manhater, was sub'd to her channel before it got nix'd. She once smugly said that the y chromosome was a withered x chromosome. Yes she has a boyfriend, but she still sells the all men are bastards line.

Posey also bottled calling out Jess Phillips. She can't even call that pothole out.

but you almost engaged with the CM, so there's that.


----------



## Legoshi (Apr 10, 2021)

Just Another Apocalypse said:


> Vokey is a manhater, was sub'd to her channel before it got nix'd. She once smugly said that the y chromosome was a withered x chromosome. Yes she has a boyfriend, but she still sells the all men are bastards line.
> 
> but you almost engaged with the CM, so there's that.


The manhating part and genuine overblown demonisation of men is really annoying. It's even more frustrating when they play dumb or ignore it by saying "Why do some men think all feminists hate men?!" That's why! Not to mention, the painfully unlikable attitude and narrow mindedness that some of them possess.


----------



## Just Another Apocalypse (Apr 10, 2021)

Legoshi said:


> The manhating part and genuine overblown demonisation of men is really annoying. It's even more frustrating when they play dumb or ignore it by saying "Why do some men think all feminists hate men?!" That's why!


Exactly, you say to them not all men, they have a fit and accuse you of justifying rape or some such (hyperbole for comic effect).

This is just like the troonatics, they want words to only mean what they want them to. Classic CM, just like the troons.

And if these bints aren't actually going to call out the bs... They themselves are their own worst enemy, they are the people doing the most damage to their cause.

You'd think that it would be quite simple. But decades of these hints teaching in school has left generation of fuckwitted kids who think that if you wish really hard enough you'll get what you want. If you don't it's because of someone else 'oppressing' you.

CM 101.


----------



## Legoshi (Apr 10, 2021)

I also wanted to mention that Vokey was probably joking about saying that from Valerie Solanas whom she claims was joking. But I really don't think someone who tried to straight up shoot someone else would exactly be "joking" about that.


----------



## Just Another Apocalypse (Apr 10, 2021)

Legoshi said:


> I also wanted to mention that Vokey was probably joking about saying that from Valerie Solanas whom she claims was joking. But I really don't think someone who tried to straight up shoot someone else would exactly be "joking" about that.


Oh, that SCUM shit never goes away. The same narcissism that the troons have. Quote something stupid, get called out, say 'just joking, didn't really mean it's

Another thing, they have a double standard when it comes to male troons, to female troons. All male troons are rapey pervs, but female ones? Rarely gets a mention.
I try turning these bints onto Blaire White and Rose of Dawn, who do a much better job of 'policing' their 'own'. But they don't care.

one self pro ffessed terf (Karen Davies you're kidding right channel) made a video saying that the troons better start calling out the nutters. But does she lead by example? Fuck no.

She is an ignore pothole tho. She made a video saying everyone must vote for Biden.

In a comment section of a different video, I made the point that was it really a surprise the kiddie sniffer passed the pro troon laws?  She claimed she didn't know about it. Probably didn't know until I told her.

And that's the problem, she is fucking ignorant. Suggesting she isn't any use to anyone.  Because people will just say to her, why the fuck should I listen to you? If you didn't know that kinder whiffer was molesting kids ON FUCKING CAMERA AT A FUCKING PRESS CONFERENCE, it means you don't pay attention to the news.

She's all about 'won't someone p!ease think of the children. After months of not mention kids being groomed.

That's another problem She (and her ilk) refuse to accept that mothers are doing this to their kids, not men. But hey CM says you don't have to take responsibilty, right? Black people shoot each other, well that's whitey's fault.

These Women (#notallwomen) haven't really cottoned on to the fact that they aren't that logical. And you need that to solve problem. That if you bully cry then people will just walk away. They'll just reeeee I'm not being supported! (Just like who?)

She spouts the CM line of pay tree r key reeeeeee, but point out to her that this started when her lot wanted girls to join the boyscouts... She get the hump. She is going through menopause, tho... So technically she is mental.

Oh and the comment section, it's all high 5 sister, woo yeah, we're going to get through this. I made a couple of factual points, and a coup!e of confessed man haters, seriously straight up admitted it start calling me a misogynist and homophobe, I called them on it, demanded that they quote my M&H comments, another sub defended me and SHE got call a man.

And the dumbest thing is, Karen threatened to BAN me. She didn't acknowledge that some of her subs were exactly like troonatics, just said this is a women's space.

This is why Anne Coulter said that women shouldn't vote.

Tbf, I have been making pas ag remarks about LBJ and the next 200 years and Kinder whiffers voting record. Next will be Malcolm Xs opinion on negros voting democrat.

And she writes shi t civil rights type songs, they are hilariously bad, check it out just for that, seriously A Mighty Wind kind of thing but by a failed muso.

After a while you can understand why troons want to punch them. And you don't really care if they do. These self identifying terfs have the same narcissistic out look as troons. Ergo they are their own worst enemy.

Thanks for all the 'I respectfully fail to refute your logic because you are right, but i don't want admit it, so I'll just press a button' things.



Legoshi said:


> I also wanted to mention that Vokey was probably joking about saying that from Valerie Solanas whom she claims was joking. But I really don't think someone who tried to straight up shoot someone else would exactly be "joking" about that.


Didn't try did, fucked Warhol up, he wasn't the same after.


----------



## Legoshi (Apr 11, 2021)

Just Another Apocalypse said:


> Oh, that SCUM shit never goes away. The same narcissism that the troons have. Quote something stupid, get called out, say 'just joking, didn't really mean it's
> 
> Another thing, they have a double standard when it comes to male troons, to female troons. All male troons are rapey pervs, but female ones? Rarely gets a mention.
> I try turning these bints onto Blaire White and Rose of Dawn, who do a much better job of 'policing' their 'own'. But they don't care.
> ...


I don't completely agree. Trans identifying males/MTF's have a higher rate of criminality than other groups of males and a quarter of those are sex-offending misdemeanors.

Even though certain diehard Radfems make threats about doing things, they're nowhere near as violent as they could get in the 70s and 80s and they never really follow up to them anyway. The trans movement today is surpassing them even further.

Here's what I mean.


----------



## Just Another Apocalypse (Apr 11, 2021)

Legoshi said:


> I don't completely agree. Trans identifying males/MTF's have a higher rate of criminality than other groups of males and a quarter of those are sex-offending misdemeanors.
> 
> Even though certain diehard Radfems make threats about doing things, they're nowhere near as violent as they could get in the 70s and 80s and they never really follow up to them anyway. The trans movement today is surpassing them even further.
> 
> Here's what I mean.


I didn't say that They were both violent or criminal, so you just strawman'd me.

I said that the narcissism is the same.

but what about the CM?


----------



## Legoshi (Apr 11, 2021)

Just Another Apocalypse said:


> I didn't say that They were both violent or criminal, so you just strawman'd me.
> 
> I said that the narcissism is the same.
> 
> but what about the CM?


Sorry, what's a CM?


----------



## Mr Cuddles (Apr 11, 2021)

Vulva Gape said:


> Don't know where you think that. Most TERFs are socially center-right and fiscally leftist from what I've seen. Liberal feminism dictates most of the social left which they completely disavow.
> 
> Also you're retarded OP. Go read some about radical feminism, it's not like troons at all.



I disagree. Most TERFs would have been solidly socially liberal  10 years ago. Posie Parker used to be a Labour activist and she wasn't doing it to renationalise the railways. What has happened over the last 10 years is that they've met their new rivals which in turn has caused at least some of the to move further right on social issues. Again, using Posie Parker as an example her attitude to George Floyd was pretty much he had it coming and that it was no big loss. Wind the clock back 10 years and her younger self would have been more than happy to berate the police in America for racism. 

The TERF split is small but noticeable shift against the woke.


----------



## Just Another Apocalypse (Apr 11, 2021)

Legoshi said:


> Sorry, what's a CM?


So you haven't read the op, have you?

Yet you are commenting.

Admit you haven't read the op, apologise,  then read the op.

Don't just read the thread title.


----------



## Just Another Apocalypse (Apr 11, 2021)

Mr Cuddles said:


> I disagree. Most TERFs would have been solidly socially liberal  10 years ago. Posie Parker used to be a Labour activist and she wasn't doing it to renationalise the railways. What has happened over the last 10 years is that they've met their new rivals which in turn has caused at least some of the to move further right on social issues. Again, using Posie Parker as an example her attitude to George Floyd was pretty much he had it coming and that it was no big loss. Wind the clock back 10 years and her younger self would have been more than happy to berate the police in America for racism.
> 
> The TERF split is small but noticeable shift against the woke.


To be fair, PPs attitude towards GF was based on the fact the pothole put a gun to a pregnant womans belly.

TERFs are the types who claim to be about the children, but are really about the child  benefit.

I can completely understand how the anti free speech laws got passed in scotchland, too much fapping to trap porn.

When Dankula starts his campaign, I bet there will be massive support for him online but fuck all votes. Because it's hard isn't it, actually doing stuff.

Back to your onanism kids, you deserve the brain death.


----------



## Just Another Apocalypse (Apr 15, 2021)

Just a quick update of the absolute bintery of KJK-M.

Podcast named I've got a catapult...

KJK-M claims that feminism was most important in getting women's rights.

No, that was the industrial revolution. And she fails to mention that women were not so into the vote thing... when they thought it meant having to go fight in wars.

Then, and this is worth watching for the embarrassing lack of prep she did, she gets a kids bible story to tell everyone about David and Goliath. (Hence the catapult, but more on that later).

She struggles to read it (a fucking kids book), saying 'oh, maybe I should have read this before...'

Finally, in the comments, someone points out that it was actually a sling that David used to slay Goliath. KJK-M comments that theyre the same thing. It's pointed out they are not. Random bint chimes in with 'Hacktully, she's right'

Cue quote from Samuel 1 40. Thats your actual bible there.

Her husband must have the patience of a saint. Or she is amazing at head and is into Greek.


----------



## Just Another Apocalypse (Apr 16, 2021)

Some silly terf bint has had my youtube account suspended.


----------



## Estate (Apr 17, 2021)

@Just Another Apocalypse
Your use of reddit spacing is really annoying. Try to dial it down a notch.
On to the topic at hand, I am not very knowledgeable of TERS or feminism, simply because such things are not a common occurrence in my daily life and surroundings. Also it's not something I have an interest in exploring in depth.
But from a cursory look into it's tenets and history, and from encountering a few oddities in the wild who self described as such, I can only label such things as silly or goofy.
Now, my absolute disgust for deviants and aberrations, especially for trannies is borderline murderous (in minecraft). So, as long as TERFs continue to grief and make trannies incredibly butthurt, I'm their number one fan, despite my opinions of them. I am also sympathetic to the fact that their somewhat exclusive spaces got overtaken by these disgusting freaks, since this phenomenon also occurred with certain things I used to enjoy.

tl;dr Go team TERF!


----------



## L50LasPak (Apr 17, 2021)

The only thing women hate more than men is each other.


----------



## Estate (Apr 17, 2021)

L50LasPak said:


> The only thing women hate more than men is each other.


I dislike when people use platitudes. It shuts down any organic discussion on any subject.
Feel free to elaborate if you have something on your mind.


----------



## GloryHole Stalker (Apr 17, 2021)

As far as feminists being upset that MtF trannies are invading their "spaces"...what goes around comes around. I think it's fuckin hilarious.


----------



## BipolarPon (Apr 17, 2021)

I've only seen trans activist use the term terf.


----------



## Just Another Apocalypse (Apr 17, 2021)

Estate said:


> @Just Another Apocalypse
> Your use of reddit spacing is really annoying. Try to dial it down a notch.
> On to the topic at hand, I am not very knowledgeable of TERS or feminism, simply because such things are not a common occurrence in my daily life and surroundings. Also it's not something I have an interest in exploring in depth.
> But from a cursory look into it's tenets and history, and from encountering a few oddities in the wild who self described as such, I can only label such things as silly or goofy.
> ...


Yet you take time to reply.

First they came for...

As for Pon. .. You haven't read the thread in its entirety. Because if you did you'd realise I'm not a tra. I wonder what other relevant information you've missed throughout life?


----------



## Estate (Apr 17, 2021)

Just Another Apocalypse said:


> Yet you take time to reply.
> 
> First they came for...
> 
> As for Pon. .. You haven't read the thread in its entirety. Because if you did you'd realise I'm not a tra. I wonder what other relevant information you've missed throughout life?


No need to get mad. Just in case there was a problem in communication, let me re-iterate.
I only took issue with your use of reddit spacing, which makes reading whatever you post somewhat bothersome.
What came next, wasn't addressed to you, it was just a general statement regarding the topic of the thread. I guess the use of '*On to the topic at hand*' was a bit cryptic.
I made no other assumption or remark towards you, especially one where I said you were trans. Feel free to point to the exact phrase thou.
I won't even address your closing cheeky remark, there's no need. You made an ass of yourself and all because you couldn't take the time to read carefully. How ironic.


----------



## pedoguyguykrai (Apr 17, 2021)

idk I think I started as a terf when I got sick of wokism, and became based and redpilled. still kind of a terf though, but I don't believe every man is out to rape me and I am not going to scream on top of a soap box about it.


----------



## Just Another Apocalypse (Apr 17, 2021)

Estate said:


> No need to get mad. Just in case there was a problem in communication, let me re-iterate.
> I only took issue with your use of reddit spacing, which makes reading whatever you post somewhat bothersome.
> What came next, wasn't addressed to you, it was just a general statement regarding the topic of the thread. I guess the use of '*On to the topic at hand*' was a bit cryptic.
> I made no other assumption or remark towards you, especially one where I said you were trans. Feel free to point to the exact phrase thou.
> I won't even address your closing cheeky remark, there's no need. You made an ass of yourself and all because you couldn't take the time to read carefully. How ironic.


The assumption that I'm mad is either projection (/transference) -or a passive aggressive manoeuvre to avoid acknowledgement that I am right in saying you didnt bother reading the thread. 

And now you are being disingenous. And you don't know what irony is.


pedoguyguykrai said:


> idk I think I started as a terf when I got sick of wokism, and became based and redpilled. still kind of a terf though, but I don't believe every man is out to rape me and I am not going to scream on top of a soap box about it.


Then you aren't a terf by this threads definition. TERFs are the people who can't accept that the years of trying to invade male places (eg boy scouts) and endless manhating might, just might have some bearing on the situation they find themselves in today. Ie their own worst enemies.


----------



## Estate (Apr 17, 2021)

Just Another Apocalypse said:


> The assumption that I'm mad is either projection (/transference) -or a passive aggressive manoeuvre to avoid acknowledgement that I am right in saying you didnt bother reading the thread.
> 
> And now you are being disingenous. And you don't know what irony is.


I guess you require smaller bits of digestible information. I will oblige.

>I say you should reconsider using reddit spacing
>I make no other remark towards you
>I give my thoughts towards TERFS
>You assume I didn't read the thread (no reason given or pointed towards a phrase that could indicate this)
>You assume I called you trans ( I didn't; again, show exactly where)
>I try to point the above to you
>You again say I didn't read thread (I don't understand why you're fixated on this, do enlighten me thou)
>More baseless ad hominem

Hope this helps.
I'm not unreasonable. I may make mistakes, but I'd like to know exactly where, when and how I'm mistaken.


----------



## Just Another Apocalypse (Apr 17, 2021)

Estate said:


> I guess you require smaller bits of digestible information. I will oblige.
> 
> >I say you should reconsider using reddit spacing
> >I make no other remark towards you
> ...


Firstly a tra does not mean troon, per se, it could be just an advocate.

But that's neither here nor there.

Secondly,  your aesthetic dislike of my copy layout. Couldn't give two fucking.  And really, why should I?

Thirdly, you didn't bother to read the thread, which is a general habit round here, I know, so making glib comments which really can only be read one way arent really of any use to anyone.

Do you understand the First they came comment, BTW?

And you don't know what ad hom really means. Are you a vouche fan? You sound like a vouche fan. But of course I could be wrong about that.

It doesn't really matter. You've had your two penneth worth and have no,need to sully yourself in this thread. And I in return won't be bothering to read any of your comments.


----------



## L50LasPak (Apr 17, 2021)

Estate said:


> I dislike when people use platitudes. It shuts down any organic discussion on any subject.
> Feel free to elaborate if you have something on your mind.


In my frank opinion its a lot more of an observation than a platitude.


----------



## Just Another Apocalypse (Apr 17, 2021)

Just a random post about how reality denying the terfs can be.

Karen Davies in one of her videos complained of 'phallic ' buildings. It was pointed out that the build high concept was about utilising space. the higher you build the more you can fit into that space (also saving money on rent etc).

It was also pointed out that somethings had to be design phallic to work, or work to their fullest potential (think airplanes), was topped off with the 'how do you design a vaginal pen?'

And they wonder why more women don't go into STEM?


----------



## Estate (Apr 17, 2021)

L50LasPak said:


> In my frank opinion its a lot more of an observation than a platitude.


platitude = a remark or statement, especially one with a moral content, that has been used too often to be interesting or thoughtful.
By definition, your observation fits the bill. Then again, it might be only on my side, because i've heard that remark a lot of times.




Just Another Apocalypse said:


> And you don't know what ad hom really means. *Are you a vouche fan? You sound like a vouche fan. But of course I could be wrong about that.*


ad hominem = (of an argument or reaction) directed against a person rather than the position they are maintaining.
You even were kind enough to provide an example. See bold and italic. Truly funny.

Really dude, you just sound like a cum guzzling nigger faggot with a chip on his shoulder. Consider investing in rope and finding a branch.


----------



## serious n00b (Apr 19, 2021)

Shouldn't feminism be about making women more feminine?


----------



## RMQualtrough (Apr 19, 2021)

No uh, I don't think so. Uhm, I can certainly understand the kickback against transgenderism, which is in fact not a sexual orientation at all, and is of course a form of mental illness or neurological dysfunction.

It comes to this: If your threshold for being happy (i.e. you will not be happy unless this criteria is met) is to literally BE the sex you are not, you can very literally never be happy. This is dangerous and this disorder must not be encouraged... Nor though, should the sufferers be villified, since they are not ill by choice.

Little old ladies should not need to be faced with some giant man tranny walking into the bathroom. Trannies should legitimately use the disabled bathroom. LOL I know how bad that seems but it only seems bad because of the implication. The solution, though, is correct. Else you would need to create 4 restrooms in every venue. Men, Women, Disabled, Unisex. It is not very practical when trans people are such a minority as to make the disabled toilet ideal.

You can be a feminist and agree with that.


----------



## Just Another Apocalypse (Apr 20, 2021)

RMQualtrough said:


> No uh, I don't think so. Uhm, I can certainly understand the kickback against transgenderism, which is in fact not a sexual orientation at all, and is of course a form of mental illness or neurological dysfunction.
> 
> It comes to this: If your threshold for being happy (i.e. you will not be happy unless this criteria is met) is to literally BE the sex you are not, you can very literally never be happy. This is dangerous and this disorder must not be encouraged... Nor though, should the sufferers be villified, since they are not ill by choice.
> 
> ...


thanks for not addressing the subject about the shared school of Frankfurt thinking that makes not only the trannie s movement fail, but the movement of the terfs (as defined by the examples I've given), but you've obviously spent considerable time thinking up that lavatory stuff, and they love that here, so there's that.


----------



## Trapitalism (May 6, 2021)

Just A Butt said:


> What's a woman?


Worse men.


----------



## LinkinParkxNaruto[AMV] (May 6, 2021)

terfs: Trans mtf are calling us bigots for not liking girldick abd are invading our dike spaces reeeeee

also terfs : If other girls don't suck my clit they are not real feminists, damn those libfems pickme handmaidens reeeeee why is not everyone gay for communism reeeee


----------



## Just Another Apocalypse (May 6, 2021)

LinkinParkxNaruto[AMV] said:


> terfs: Trans mtf are calling us bigots for not liking girldick abd are invading our dike spaces reeeeee
> 
> also terfs : If other girls don't suck my clit they are not real feminists, damn those libfems pickme handmaidens reeeeee why is not everyone gay for communism reeeee


Interesting, if gential based, take.

I would say more biologically denialist.

Take the case of Billie Jean King beating Hobby Riggs. the feminists proclaimed that this was proof that women were just as good as men, if not better and that they should be paid the same.

One problem. Actually two.

1. the battle of the sexes was in fact at best a draw. Riggs had already maced the fuck out of Margaret Court. A female player just as good (if not better) player as King.

And let's remind ourselves that Riggs was over 20 years older than these women, and retired. Both women were at the peak of their careers.

2. Riggs did not out as much effort into training for his match against King. The reason for that maybe down to Riggs owing money to the 'synicate ', and decided to play King and throw the match as away of clearing his debts.

Either way, radfems failure to accept the physical differences between the sexes is why troons run wild. 

Oh and nfn, bints like Vanessa Vokey who complain about porn, then look off into the middle distance and say 'it always ends up with bdsm ' might want to look inside themselves, and not project onto men. Rights = responsibilities.

Further the terfs: yes they can be pushy. And they can still reeeeee sexual assault if you're not interested.


----------



## LinkinParkxNaruto[AMV] (May 6, 2021)

Just Another Apocalypse said:


> Interesting, if gential based, take.
> 
> I would say more biologically denialist.
> 
> ...


Its very simple really. Terfs are marxist and that alone is reason enough to discard them completely. 

Radfems are unequivocally far left and heavy identity politics and the same intersectionality oppresion olympic  troons spawned of,  and radfems are the same kind of retards that want to force straight women into Political lesbianism so they can molest them , same bullshit they accuse troons of doing to them. 

Everyone focuses too much on the "trans exclusionary" part and forget about the "radfem" one. Even women who are clearly not radfems are calling themselves terfs not knowing all it implies. But tbf, eveyone who is not 100% on board with trooning ideology is called a terf nowadays. The term has lost all meaning.


----------



## sper (May 6, 2021)

There is literally no reason why gender dysphoric men should be a concern for feminists


----------



## Just Another Apocalypse (May 6, 2021)

LinkinParkxNaruto[AMV] said:


> Its very simple really. Terfs are marxist and that alone is reason enough to discard them completely.
> 
> Radfems are unequivocally far left and heavy identity politics and the same intersectionality oppresion olympic  troons spawned of,  and radfems are the same kind of retards that want to force straight women into Political lesbianism so they can molest them , same bullshit they accuse troons of doing to them.
> 
> Everyone focuses too much on the "trans exclusionary" part and forget about the "radfem" one. Even women who are clearly not radfems are calling themselves terfs not knowing all it implies. But tbf, eveyone who is not 100% on board with trooning ideology is called a terf nowadays. The term has lost all meaning.


Terf/radfem is interchangeable, I agree there.

Terfs are using the same cultural/structural marxism that troons use, that's why it's hilarious to see them reeeee about their own illogic being used against them.

It is ironic to see them complain about being called sexist, you know just because they call ALL men rapists, and basically sounding like race grifters, but instead of 'blacks can't be racist cuz muh systemic racism' it's 'wimmbimz can't be sexist cuz muh patriarchy '. Once again... Cultural marxism.


----------



## Terrorist (May 7, 2021)

Hating trannies is a stopped-clock moment for them. The other 99% of the time they’re as retarded as any other self-proclaimed feminists. Often they can’t even hate trannies right, treating them as a reactionary patriarchal phenomenon against all evidence.

The vast majority of feminists support trannies because it’s not a huge leap from wanting to abolish gender roles + sex-based biological determinism to saying biological sex shouldn’t matter in whether you ID as male, female or something else. TERFs: If it was the rule that got you here, then of what use was the rule?


----------



## evil anvil (May 7, 2021)

TERF is any woman who dare express doubt in anything that the trans cult preach. Maybe it started with Radical Feminists, but it moved away from that a long time ago, and de facto you only have to be female in order to be a TERF.

Anyway, you hace no idea what radical feminism is and what radical feminism are and what they believe, OP, so there is no point to this thread, really.


----------



## Just Another Apocalypse (May 7, 2021)

Terrorist said:


> Often they can’t even hate trannies right, treating them as a reactionary patriarchal phenomenon against all evidence.


Curious to know what the right way would be...


----------



## ChaChaHeels:BlackOnes (May 7, 2021)

Just Another Apocalypse said:


> But aren't the TRAs just using the playbook given to them by their mothers? And how aren't the mothers responsible for this?
> 
> If you go on youtube, you will find Posey Parker about men invading her spaces. Yet she will go very quiet when the chat mentions the text Jess Phillips mp deleted.
> 
> You see JP is one of those people who says pseudo women are women. Its a grift, you see after a pseudo women murdered and chopped up an actual woman that he met at a refuge for battered women, Jess decided to point out on twitter that 'yeah well actually it was a man, women are not violent their ace' (I'm paraphrasing), then a little while later (after most likely having it mansplained to her) she deleted it. Because remember 'ideology over reality ' alway, right.


You got mommy issues, OP?

I’ve only skimmed this thread because frankly, it‘s starts out as a load of old bollocks and doesn’t seem to improve, but as this bit is so wildly inaccurate as to be laughable, here’s a correction.

The murderer was a woman. An actual, biological woman. 
And it wasn’t a domestic violence shelter, just a plain old HMO (aka a house divided into shitty, cheap bedsits).
Hate on Jess Phillips all you like, but she deleted the tweet because she realised she was spreading misinformation.
Maybe you should follow that example?










						Gareeca Gordon: Woman who murdered friend after 'sexual advances rebuffed' jailed for life
					

The killer was caught by chance after a member of the public reported a car in the Forest of Dean during lockdown.




					news.sky.com


----------



## Just Another Apocalypse (May 7, 2021)

ChaChaHeels:BlackOnes said:


> You got mommy issues, OP?


by that logic... So you (and all terfs) have daddy issues?

Edit: Oh yeah, forgot, wimmbimz don't do logic... Just fweelingz.


----------



## ChaChaHeels:BlackOnes (May 7, 2021)

Just Another Apocalypse said:


> by that logic... So you (and all terfs) have daddy issues?
> 
> Edit: Oh yeah, forgot, wimmbimz don't do logic... Just fweelingz.



Not a problem, seeing as I was merely borrowing your ‘logic’...




¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Just Another Apocalypse (May 7, 2021)

ChaChaHeels:BlackOnes said:


> Not a problem, seeing as I was merely borrowing your ‘logic’...
> 
> View attachment 2150553
> 
> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


having admitted you haven't read the thread, you aren't aware of the logic, are you?

unless you care to explain your understanding of Cultural Marxism?


----------



## NeoGAF Lurker (May 9, 2021)

TERFs are garbage. The trans-exclusionary part is the only thing they get right, the rest is trash. The ultimate irony that never fails to make me laugh is them whining about having to accept tranny delusions while they’ve forced radfem delusions down society’s throat for 60 years. 95% of their whining comes down to not liking the taste of their own medicine. Even more hilarious is that they are completely oblivious to the irony of it and all and will get really pissy if they do notice it.

You don’t need to employ the false dilemma of picking either TERFs or trannies: I pick neither and they both deserve each other.


----------



## mario if smoke weed (May 9, 2021)

Pro-trans feminists are their own worst enemies moreso than TERFs, but to a certain degree TERFs are their own worst enemy. Anti-trans or not, they're man-haters.


----------



## Reluctant MC (May 13, 2021)

My opinion is that TERFs are dumb for acting like males and females are not different- have different abilities, but also brains- but then they turn around and say sex is what matters in feminism because women have different biology. Make it make sense, right? Kind of like when TRAs promote gender expression or that gender is a social construct, but then they support you to transition because your gender expression means...?

I've seen both TRA and TERF spaces up close and they have something else in common: Both groups repeat the same phrases over and over again like mantras without any nuance. Also, insecure identity-unstable women who just want to be a part of something flock to groups like that.


----------



## Cool Dog (May 13, 2021)

TERFs are basically bitches getting fucked by their own actions.

The culture they started of denying reality and science over gender politics created the environment when things like the LGBT movements and specially troons could flourish. Theres no fucking way gay men saying changing their loose behavior to avoid AIDS is anti-gay culture would have been tolerated before feminist created this altered reality where feels are what matters, not evidence or real science. Same with lesbians with their shitty genetic theories that are dumber than nazi ones. Let alone troonies saying they are real women.

They are basically bitching about somebody else taking over their scam, and with it their grift and political power. You got all kinds of talentless unbearable cunts like sontag who made an entire career out of spouting hate and lies, or literal schizos like solanas who are still celebrated despite being outed as compulsive liars. Is only within this political apparatus that the current bullshit we see could've happened.

The irony of cultural marxism is that marx himself hated feminists and race grifters, he even spoke out against zionism calling them out on their bullshit because they only cared about the rights of jews at a time when most commoners didnt have many rights in imperial germany, so why should jews get special treatment? same with women and other minorities. He denounced feminists as what they were and still are: a bunch of rich spoiled bitches with nothing to do, who dont have to work for a living so instead they bitch and talk down to others, specially men who do have to work for a living.

Right now the only hope for TERFs is to ally with tradcons and MRAs to create a united front, but they cant do that because even a temporal alliance with their former enemies is unthinkable, they are so fucking stuckup they cant even consider that without that they will eventually die off. They rather commit sudoku than do this.

Now we got these feminists baaaaawing because they are getting fucked over by trannies, metaphorically but sometimes for real since if they dont suck that girlcock they are getting kicked out from the progressive rollercoaster.


----------



## JoseRaulChupacabra (May 13, 2021)

A part of me thinks that Troons are like some cosmic comeuppance for bullshit spouting feminists.  Deny basic biology, screech, cancel, and deplatform dissenters who point out how dumb their theories are and eventually, the worst phantasmagoria a TERF could imagine manifested - a man with psychological problems and sexual perversions who demands that everyone participate in his self image and be given access to women's spaces.  But because he is in a dress and under layers of make up, the very same tools that they used to attack adversaries are not only ineffective but can also be turned against them.  

And now, he's there... in their bathrooms, caking on make up while wearing their sports medals after cracking their skull in a cagefight, and lecturing them about the real vaginas.  The worst part?  Some of the other women are on his side.


----------



## janedoe (Oct 12, 2021)

if they weren't so joyless and boring, they would probably gain more traction and supporters. also most of them are as ugly as the troglodytes they hate.

i think it's just the general unapproachability, which yes. makes them their own worst enemy, because it is a rampant belief of theirs that women are forced to placate men and smile and be pleasant all the time, and that their rancid personalities are them defying that. like okay, you're standing your ground on your activism sure. but now no one wants to listen to you or even interact with you.
if they could implement humor into their perpetually miserable attitude, make it into a gimmick or something. then that could work. but women aren't funny they take it all so personally i just don't see them being able to commit to comedy.

it truly is a shame. admittedly, i do tune in to a lot of these terfs simply because it's nice to hear SOMEONE ANYONE not play along with troon fantasies. even the most 'offensive' people on social media bend over backwards to not get attacked by trannies and their supporters. but terfs don't know how to play the culture wars games, which is unfortunately the only way you can get people online to LISTEN to you these days.


----------



## Grand Wizard Wakka (Oct 12, 2021)

Cool Dog said:


> The culture they started of denying reality and science over gender politics created the environment when things like the LGBT movements and specially troons could flourish.


Men doing feminism better than women and kicking the women out of it? Oof.


----------



## cybertoaster (Oct 13, 2021)

Every single idea on the gender retarded spectrum its simply the evolution of the feminist narrative. It was unavoidable, they didnt stop at women's rights they didnt stop at gay rights, why would they stop at trans rights?

While ideology is big there is a huge economical incentive to push this shit, hundreds of universities, NGOs and foundations live off this progressive bullshit. If they said "alright we're cool now" then what will all these sociologists, lawyers, writers and various other parasites do?

Learn to code? please.

So they keep pushing without considering the consequences, like the fact that now a beta loser can even skip the chad stage and go full-THAD by simply wearing a dress and ass-raping not one but two little girls at the school bathroom and almost get praised for doing so.

That's a 12D underwater chess move right there, and feminism is why this happened.

In other moments in history this would be the point where TERFs realize the sheer lunacy of their ideology and the monumental fuckup they created.

But TERFs refuse to take the blame for this because for their entire life they been told its always men's fault, never women.

The patriarchy is why you're a fat talentless whore with low self-esteem and an abysmal credit score, not that you never bothered to get a real career in a real field, that you could never put the fucking fork down for a minute, that you're a consoomer meme living well above your means and that you slept around with practically any men that agreed to it during your teens, 20s and 30s.

Men, men men, its always men, and now men are using your ideology to get away with shit the actual patriarchy would've never allowed but you refuse to see it, refuse to see that troons raping women and getting away with it is the inevitable result of your moronic ideas being put into practice

And no I'm not a tradtard who wants to chain women to the fucking kitchen, in fact I want ALL women to get jobs and rights so men dont have to work themselves to death to pay for feminist-enforced bullshit anymore, like alimony.

Of course TERFs only want to go back to the very moment troons and only MtF troons got any power, they have no issue with dumb bitches LARPing as men, aka FtM troons. They revel in the misandry they spew, they truly enjoy making men as miserable as they are and have no issue with that, no self-reflection at all. They want to have their cake and eat it too, they want to keep affirmative action and quotas so they dont have to work hard to get anything. They want the stipends, the welfare, the scholarships, they dont want real equality to men because most women can see that men actually have it worse, and they dont want that equality.

If you told TERFs that the MtF troons can go away only if they renounce to all those freebies I just listed and embraced true equality like being drafted, no child-support, paper abortions for men, etc.....most TERFs would simply choose to look the other way every time a little girl gets fucked in the ass by a man wearing a dress, which is coincidentally what most feminists are already doing.


----------



## Spooky Doot Skelly (Oct 13, 2021)

Frencel said:


> Anyone who disagrees with the idea that the floodgates to female protected spaces should be open to scrotes are hit with the TERF sticker.  Most TERF takes on transgenderism aren't fresh or interesting as they're already widely accepted by the general public. Your average women is fucking normal for not wanting to use a unisex bathroom next to a moid and she is justified in this as data reveal females are at danger of sexual assault:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Women overwhelmingly vote for this shit too. You get what you fucking deserve.


----------



## Frencel (Oct 13, 2021)

Spooky Doot Skelly said:


> Women overwhelmingly vote for this shit too. You get what you fucking deserve.


Because they're more likely to fall for the seppuku meme and be manipulated into believing they're "literally killing trans people" if they attempt to define female.

Beta males in anime knee socks have successfully manipulated women's empathy into a pure submission.


----------



## Spooky Doot Skelly (Oct 13, 2021)

Frencel said:


> Because they're more likely to fall for the seppuku meme and be manipulated into believing they're "literally killing trans people" if they attempt to define female.
> 
> Beta males in anime knee socks have successfully manipulated women's empathy into a pure submission.


It's probably more because women (actual women) sympathize extremely highly with perceived harm-reduction. TRAs frame everything in terms of harm done to trannies, so it would  make sense that women capitulate. Despite what TERFs want you to think, most women are completely fine with trannies and it just goes to show why they shouldn't be allowed to vote.


----------



## Zero Day Defense (Oct 14, 2021)

Frencel said:


> Beta males in anime knee socks have successfully manipulated women's empathy into a pure submission.


It's not empathy for most of them, probably-- rather, they want to signal that they're "good people".

If they were empathetic (or even superficially aware), they would have been able to understand that literally the only thing that makes these "trans women" women is the fact that they claim to be, since they have zero understanding of the female experience on account of 1) being born male and 2) being socialized as male. They either lack that emotional intelligence, or they aren't using it.


----------



## LinkinParkxNaruto[AMV] (Oct 14, 2021)

Play intersectional identity politic games, win intersectional Identity politic prizes


----------



## cybertoaster (Oct 16, 2021)

Frencel said:


> Beta males in anime knee socks have successfully manipulated women's empathy into a pure submission.


You keep avoiding the blame, you know well they dont give a fuck about MtFs just like they didnt give a shit about them when they were stereotypical beta losers. But back then they didnt get any social credit points for pretending to care, like they do now. They also didnt care about MtFs before this trend just like they didnt care about their gay "friends" not being able to marry before that became a trendy cause.

The moment defending dudes in a dress gets you nothing the "empathy" you talk about will evaporate.


----------



## Frencel (Oct 17, 2021)

cybertoaster said:


> You keep avoiding the blame, you know well they dont give a fuck about MtFs just like they didnt give a shit about them when they were stereotypical beta losers. But back then they didnt get any social credit points for pretending to care, like they do now. They also didnt care about MtFs before this trend just like they didnt care about their gay "friends" not being able to marry before that became a trendy cause.
> 
> The moment defending dudes in a dress gets you nothing the "empathy" you talk about will evaporate.



Tras have been convincing the public and themselves that there is a tranny murder and suicide pandemic, which is why the movement has gained so much stupid attention. How are so fucking blind to game strat used there. Constantly crying about not having rights and that your community is dying off like flies, is going to harbor some sort of empathy from those who don't know anything else about these delusional men and their fetish gear.

Sure social media is full of slacktivism  and I'm sure there are some cheap dopamine hits gained there, but it's so fucking stupid to suggest some pickme retweeting something has more power than the trannies getting directly involved in politics and those scrote politicians making changes especially on things the public majority disagrees on.


----------



## cybertoaster (Oct 17, 2021)

Frencel said:


> Tras have been convincing the public and themselves that there is a tranny murder and suicide pandemic, which is why the movement has gained so much stupid attention. How are so fucking blind to game strat used there. Constantly crying about not having rights and that your community is dying off like flies, is going to harbor some sort of empathy from those who don't know anything else about these delusional men and their fetish gear.
> 
> Sure social media is full of slacktivism  and I'm sure there are some cheap dopamine hits gained there, but it's so fucking stupid to suggest some pickme retweeting something has more power than the trannies getting directly involved in politics and those scrote politicians making changes especially on things the public majority disagrees on.


You really dont know anything about social dynamics if you think people dont support trends over logic and its incredibly naive that you believe they care about trans feefees and not the fact that pretending to do so gets them likes and RTs and other shit, do you have any idea how desperate some normies are to be popular on social networks? How willing they are to tie themselves to any retarded social movement to get attention for themselves? Did you already forget the white girls doing half-black face during the blm riots?


----------



## NeoGAF Lurker (Oct 17, 2021)

Yeah this is all done with the message that not only is it good to accept dudes in dresses as women, silence is violence and literally six million trannies die per minute if you don’t behave exactly the way they want you to.

There will be a time (((the powers that be))) will move on to something else but it will have nothing to do with TERFs, they’ll just find some other cause that further undermines society. All TERFs do is just function as a heel in the culture wars. They will never wield influence or power. They probably could have had more allies if they didn’t screech and lie about men nonstop for 60+ years. Karma in action.


----------



## Terrorist (Oct 17, 2021)

What exactly do TERFs list as their accomplishments? I'm genuinely curious because I can't think of a single one.


----------



## Roast Chicken (Oct 17, 2021)

If men posing as women are readily incoporeated as women then the perception of what real women generally take interest in and are good at is muddled even more. We already have a grossly distorted presentation of what our ambitions and abilities are in mainstream media.

When I used to lurk on Twitter and saw a woman making a detailed, almost obssessive thread about a STEM subject my cynicism led me to look at their pages and sure enough, 8 times out of 10 they had a trans flag in their bio. 

I know how that sounds, especially being female myself but I desire complete transparency (hurr) between the sexes. Just to clarify, I celebrate and value the individuals who can break the mold and excel at subjects that wouldn't normally be found among their peers. They are treasures, but we shouldn't pretend that they are common and that our brain structure, chemistry and phsyiology doesn't limit us in most cases.

No, I will not accept men in dresses and lipstick as my allies because they are not biological women and their identities are deceptive.


----------



## Male Idiot (Oct 17, 2021)

Part of those privilages with no draft is why I think it went so wrong.

You don't see soviet babushka going for this shit. Though then again, a lot of older women in eastern europe were happy to be stay at home moms and did not take kindly at all to being "worker comrade" .

But this is the rollercoaster they chose, and they can't just stop it at the exact point where it is most beneficial only to them.


----------



## Zero Day Defense (Oct 17, 2021)

Terrorist said:


> What exactly do TERFs list as their accomplishments? I'm genuinely curious because I can't think of a single one.


Feminists overall have succeeded at nothing tangible outside the hand of men.

TERFs in particular, however, succeed at eschewing mobilization to the point that they get immediately shut out of any mainstream feminist discourse (which is presently very trans-friendly) well before they can affect any influence in it.


----------



## Cool Dog (Oct 27, 2021)

janedoe said:


> terfs don't know how to play the culture wars games, which is unfortunately the only way you can get people online to LISTEN to you these days.


They dont know how because they never had to, they got used to getting away with what they wanted for generations so when they actually have to develop a new strategy they are clueless.


----------



## bot_for_hire (Oct 27, 2021)

Male Idiot said:


> Part of those privilages with no draft is why I think it went so wrong.
> 
> You don't see soviet babushka going for this shit. Though then again, a lot of older women in eastern europe were happy to be stay at home moms and did not take kindly at all to being "worker comrade" .
> 
> But this is the rollercoaster they chose, and they can't just stop it at the exact point where it is most beneficial only to them.


 LOL
Your LARP is poor quality and you should stop projecting.
THERE WAS NO SUCH A THING AS STAY-AT-HOME WOMEN OF WORKING AGE BEHIND THE IRON CURTAIN
Work was mandatory for every adult who wasn't studying, retired or disabled - that's why the childcare system was so expansive and available to all.


----------

